# Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers



## Saimen (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leuzte,

bei meinem Laptop erhalte ich nach vorher ordnungsgemäßem Herunterfahren nun vor dem Start die Meldung "Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers - Neustart mit Strg+Alt+Entf"
Teilweise folgt auch die Meldung "Kein Betriebssystem gefunden."

Wie gehe ich am besten vor?
(Durch Google bin ich in dem Fall nicht wirklich schlauf geworden...)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Saimen,

der Meldung nach würde ich auf einen Defekt der Festplatte schließen. Die Meldung "Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers" deutet an, dass er bestimmte Daten der Festplatte nicht lesen konnte. Die etwas schlimmere Variante davon ist "Kein Betriebssystem", da dies meiner Erfahung nach eine Nachricht vom Bios ist, welche die Festplatte an sich nicht mehr finden kann.

Meine Vorschläge:
- Wenn du noch Garantie hast zurüückgeben / zurückschicken, bzw. mit dem Hersteller / Verkäufer in Verbindung setzen
- Falls du keine Garantie mehr hast Festplatte ausbauen und eine andere reinstecken. Wenn du dich auf dem Gebiet allerdings nicht so gut auskennst fragst du am Besten einen Freund / Bekannten wie man das macht, da dies vorallem bei Laptops sehr knifflig sein kann.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Saimen (15. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Danke dir erstmal für deine Antwort!

Garantie habe ich keine mehr drauf...

Im Bios wird die Festplatte allerdings erkannt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, durch eine Einstellungsänderung im Bios die Festplatte wieder zum laufen zu bekommen?
Kann ich, und wenn ja wie, meine Daten sichern?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Mai 2009)

Hi nochmal 

Hatte die letzen Tage viel Stress um die Ohren, sorry, dass ich erst jetzt weiter darauf eingehe 

Solange die Festplatte zumindest vom BIOS erkannt wird, sieht es gut aus 
Eine Möglichkeit deine Daten zu sichern wäre mit einer Live-CD (z.B. Kubuntu)
Die etwas kompliziertere Version wäre das Ausbauen der Festplatte aus deinem Laptop und das einbauen in einen anderen.

Ich würde dir aber eher zu der Live-CD raten.
*Crashkurs:*
1. runterladen von Kubuntu.org
2. brennen (z.B. via Nero). Dabei die Datei mit Nero öffnen, *nicht als einzelne Datei auf eine CD brennen!*
3. beim Start im Laptop einlegen
4. warten bis er von der CD fertig geladen hat
5. Im "Startmenü" (ich glaub) den K3b aufmachen oder Brasero (Brennprogramm)
6. Die Dateien welche du noch brauchst auf CD brennen

Falls es Probleme bei einem der Schritte gibt, einfach nochmal nachfragen 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Saimen (12. Juli 2009)

Sorry, dass ich so lange nicht geschrieben habe, hatte leider einfach keine Zeit die letzten Tage...

Zuerst vielen Dank für die bisherige Hilfe!!

Ich habe mir nun eine neue Festplatte gekauft, mit der alten war nichts mehr zu retten...

Leider sind auch hier wieder neue Probleme aufgetreten.

Der Laptop meckert nun bei der Win XP Installation.
Im Bios steht beim Hard Drive Self Test - Estimated test time: "Diagnostics not supportet"
Test Status: "No IDE Device"
Im BIOS wird die Fesplatte nicht erkannt.

Kann jemand was damit anfangen?


----------



## michaelwengert (13. Juli 2009)

Schonmal geschaut ob du die Festplatte jumpern kannst?

Bei nem Kollegen war es so, das er die Festplatte als Slave machen musste, da sie sonst nicht erkannt wurde.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Juli 2009)

Ich wunder mich warum bei einem Problem mit einem defekten ntfs auf Linux verwiesen wird. Das kann nur sichern aber nicht reparieren. Im Gegensatz zur Installations-CD von Windows. Dort einfach in die Reperaturkonsole gehen (F3) und folgendes eingeben:


```
chkdsk /R
```

Wenns Probleme gibt einfach mal weitere Probleme mit chkdsk /? weitere Parameter nachsehen. Unter Umständen meint das Programm etwa, die Disk sehe in Ordnung aus aber man weiß es ja besser.


----------



## treki1 (10. September 2010)

Habe an einem Toshiba Satellite SA40 die defekte HD gegen eine neue 320GB WD Platte getauscht. Nach der Installation von Win XP und sämtlichen Programmen kann schliesslich noch der Avast an die Reihe. Dies benötigte einen Neustart. Huch! Nun kommt "Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers. Weiter mit CTRL-ALT-DEL" beim Booten. Sofort begriff ich, dass der MBR futsch war oder der Pointer falsch. Kein Problem dachte ich, Win CD rein, Wiederherstellung und mit FIXMBR und FIXBOOT alles gerade biegen. Doch...die Win CD hörte nach der "Untersuche Hardwarekonf...." auf....schwarzer Bildschirm. Ok, BIOS-Update dachte ich, wird die Lösung sein. Doch oh Schreck, beim Toshiba kann dieser nur unter einem laufenden Windows gemacht werden. Nun, UBCD funktionierte. Knoppix auch. Nur konnte ich nichts bewirken damit. Letztendlich nahm ich die UBUNTU 10.04 alternativ CD zur Hand. Wählte "Ein beschädigtes System reparieren". Irgendwann kam ich zur "LILO-Bootloader auf eine Festplatte installieren". Habe diesen durchgeführt und das Betriebssysten auf hda1 /windows gestetzt. Siehe da...Win läuft wieder. Nach dem BIOS-Update lief auch die Win CD wieder.
Da ich mir wunde Finger Gegoogelt habe und nirgends Antwort auf dieses häufige Problem gefunden habe, dachte ich mir, dies hier hinzuschreiben.


----------

